
Netflix Uses Big Data to Build Mountains of Money - mese848
https://medium.com/swlh/how-netflix-uses-big-data-to-build-mountains-of-money-829364caefa7
======
Mindwipe
This is somewhat disingenuous.

The main thing Netflix uses to build mountains of money is an even bigger
mountain of money, as they're burning through four billion in cash every year.

